# Mistake on UK visa application (Tier 2)



## kaiyeolst (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been stressing out because of my application. I was checking my printed application form only to find out that I had two mistakes on my form. What are the possible ways to change the information? Would this affect my General Migrant application? I have already sent emails to UKVI but unfortunately it will take them 1 working day to respond and I just can't wait for it. 

My first mistake was I was able to tick NO in Have you ever been refused of visa to any country including the UK in the past 10 years? I just remembered that I was denied a visa to tour in the US due to lack of strong ties to come back in my home country which is the Philippines. 

The other one would be the travel document and passport. I have placed the country of my travel document (visa) in the Nationality portion (which is Canada and South Korea- the countries I was granted with visa). I have my mother and a friend read it and they told me that I should have placed Philippines instead. I wasn't able to put the Issuing Authority as well (but it says only * are mandatory and it doesn't have one beside it)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

You can cancel that application and take refund online and then submit new application.


----------



## kaiyeolst (Feb 1, 2015)

Any other options? Can I just write down the corrections?


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope . The previous refusal point will be a problem. If they don't accepted hand written correction, then this will result in refusal and even worse. Better to fill application again.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

maniani said:


> Nope . The previous refusal point will be a problem. If they don't accepted hand written correction, then this will result in refusal and even worse. Better to fill application again.


My impression is that you CAN make corrections by hand. As far as the refusal for entry into the U.S., correct your form to YES and then explain in the area for additional information. Please, mods, can you confirm?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just make manual corrections on the printed-out form and attach a note pointing them out. No problems.


----------



## amandathegunn (Aug 19, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes, just make manual corrections on the printed-out form and attach a note pointing them out. No problems.


@ Joppa...

Just to confirm, I have completed a cover letter explaining my mistake made - will this be sufficient. Have already sent the application so will find out soon enough! However I am a worry wart! 

I also annotated on the online application printout of the amendment and to refer to cover letter for clarification. I kept the description brief and professional.

What are your thoughts on this? The same as mentioned above?

Thanks so much!
Worried Kiwi!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but hope your cover letter is attached - stapled to your printed out application.


----------



## amandathegunn (Aug 19, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but hope your cover letter is attached - stapled to your printed out application.


Not directly to the application, no, but included in all of the information provided (and sent together) and then restated in the copies of supporting documents. Will this be ok?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably. Hope they see it and take note.


----------



## amandathegunn (Aug 19, 2015)

I wrote on the application form the amended details and to "refer to cover letter"


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

kaiyeolst said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been stressing out because of my application. I was checking my printed application form only to find out that I had two mistakes on my form. What are the possible ways to change the information? Would this affect my General Migrant application? I have already sent emails to UKVI but unfortunately it will take them 1 working day to respond and I just can't wait for it.
> 
> ...


Have you received any word? I'm worried because I made an error on my application as well.


----------



## e.jothiprakash (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a similar correction to be made in my application. 

Did any 1 try the cover letter and did it work? 

Please advise.


----------



## viktoh (Jan 30, 2016)

I made a mistake too.....in the total amount you have for this trip I wrote 2000.36GBP instead of 2000GBP what do I do


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just cross out the pence amount.


----------



## viktoh (Jan 30, 2016)

Do I need to write a cover letter explaining this
Or can I just add the pence amount to the amount I have for the trip so it will be equal


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Just simply put a line across.


----------



## viktoh (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks. Why do other people who makes some mistakes writes cover letters explaining the situation


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because they are being fussy. Simple maths error doesn't need explanation. Some errors may.


----------

